# Pumpkin contributes to smoker



## porkaholic (Oct 25, 2010)

With a pumpkin carving session going on in the back room we decided to salvage the seeds and see if we could smoke them.  With the addition of some of Jeff's Rub they went into the smoker along with the baked potatoes.  Three hours at 240 degrees and we had the finished product.  They must have been very good because they were gone far ahead of the ones we did in the oven.  We just placed them on the rack on a sheet of tin foil.  Not a lot of real smoky flavor but the finished product was worth the minimal effort.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 25, 2010)

Did you happen to see a mess of birds flying around when you took out the seeds.??


----------



## porkaholic (Oct 25, 2010)

No, just the carving crew hovering around waiting until things came off the smoker.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 25, 2010)

You know what is coming - no qview it did not happen

Come on man, especially with something like smoked seeds which we dont see everyday we need the pichers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad they came out good for ya


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes we do need pitchers!!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 25, 2010)

Ha Ha nice idea I bet those were pretty tasty.


----------

